# Putting A Face To The Name



## Eboy87

So in my wonderful little world, population 1, I thought it'd be a good idea to put faces with names here on CB. So, here I am in a show last Saturday,


and me mixing my high school's musical last year. I've since graduated, and yes, the rack with the EQ's and DriveRack is mine.


----------



## gafftaper

I don't know that this is such a good idea. There are a lot of people who work back stage who should never be seen in daylight. This could become a very ugly thread.


----------



## Eboy87

That's ok, I worked with someone who always said he'd turn into a panda if he was hit with sunlight. I've yet to see a panda walk into the theater.


----------



## Van

I recently found and old 8x10 headshot from the days when I wanted to be an actor < gasp> . People in the office asked me who it was.. 
I don't know if I can post a pic or not the Digital cameras alwys seem to break down around me


----------



## soundlight

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j222/soundlight1202/Bucknell/BU1098.jpg?t=1174527155

Yours truly on ITLAPD this past year. (Bonus Points for those of you who know what the acronym means before looking at the pic!)


----------



## avkid

Tell me that's not a Shure grocery store mic!


----------



## soundlight

No, it's the shure Prologue, a popular utility mic a while back. That was before Shure put it in to the standard style of the 515SBG. It's got an XLR connector on the back and all, so it's not the grocery store style. It also doesn't have the five wire connection and the PTT switch on it.

But yes, it does look remarkably like it.

OK folks, let's see some more pictures! Plenty of people are probably already young enabled folks with their digital camera just laying around somewhere...


----------



## audioslavematt

I'll play. 



With Curly's favorite Sienna...



I think that speaks for itself. 

BTW Eboy, I have the same Soundcraft shirt. Mines all faded and torn from use and abuse.


----------



## jonhirsh

http://dkibomeka.com/mysql/84.jpg thats me at the console with my co-Director.

http://calarts.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30021830&id=139300508
Head Shot shudders...


----------



## Eboy87

Audioslavematt, I'm jealous, a) you got to mix on a midas (hopefully I will soon), and b) you've met Dave Rat. Surprisingly, I've never been to a concert I haven't mixed. 

What show were you on the Sienna for?

Edit: I stand humbled. I have mixed on a little 16 channel (labeld like Mackie, 8 mic 8 stereo) Venice. Hardly befitting their, ahem, larger boards.


----------



## audioslavematt

Dave Rat is a very awesome human. I went to the Peppers show bummed that I was going to have to listen to the Kudo side-fills instead of the dual V-DOSC clusters. I was shocked when Dave pulled guest passes out of his pocket and a few minutes later I was standing behind his H3k. I admire the way he still takes the time to notice the little guys when he has bigger fish to fry. 

Nonetheless, the Sienna was for Christopher Cross. We had an XL200 out front. After line check, I didn't touch it. It would have been a very easy act to mix. The only stage volume was the drum kit. All of the instruments were direct with cabinet simulators and all band members were on IEMs. I've never actually mixed a show on a Sienna. It seems like when you get to the point where you need a Sienna, the band brings a ME and you sit and make sure nothing spontaneously combusts. 

The theater owns a Venie 240. It's a big step up from the nasty old Soundcraft K2 in the control room, but it just doesn't have enough inputs to replace it. My only gripe about it, is its 60mm faders. The LAB humans can complain about the screwy aux layout all day, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Eboy87

So, did the dual V-DOSC sound as good as I think it does? Did you get to meet Scott the Lampi? And I don't have any real gripes about the aux layout on the Venice. I can work around it. But I know what you mean with the 60mm faders. Feels very Mackie-esqe, not that the ONYX is a bad board, I just like long throw faders.

Anyone else want to play?


----------



## audioslavematt

The vocal clarity made you wonder if it was actually live. I can't really say enough about that system. People think Vertec is so great. Vertec can't touch a single V-DOSC cluster, let alone two. The low end wasn't the type that will rattle the room and mud up the entire mix. It was a very well balanced system and a perfect example of what aux-fed subs can do for your mix. 

I didn't really talk to Scott Lampi much as he was talking with Leif and Dave for a majority of the time. That whole front of house crew is a group I would have no problem with sitting on a bus for several days. They're all great guys.


----------



## propmonkey

<img src="http://myspace-431.vo.llnwd.net/01431/13/44/1431104431_l.jpg">


----------



## taylorjacobs

me on the set of a movie im working on<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/431853179/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/152/431853179_da23677ca5.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="entropytaylor2" /></a>


----------



## avkid

I really need an action shot already!


----------



## gafftaper

This is my most treasured theater memory caught on film... It was closing night of "Once Upon a Mattress" my final show as a High School teacher. I was about to do a rather emotional goodbye to seniors ceremony saying a few words about each of them, give each a rose, and then lead a toast of sparkling cider. When BAM... a full on super soaker assault from my crew orchestrated perfectly by my loyal stage manager (who can be seen stage right casually taking off her headset after a job well done). Crews have a different way of expressing their love than actors do. 

The best part of the story is that one of my crew students felt that I should have an opportunity for revenge on my S.M. So they kept the largest supersoaker used that night, fully loaded and standing bye in the shop for me to get revenge. I wasn't the only person to go home wet that night. 

Still waiting to see Van's old head shots.


----------



## Van

Ok I don't have any action shots right now. Here's a pic My wife took today. The family went to the Portland Japanese Garden for my b-day. It's one of my favorite pics. I'm the fat guy with the pony tail the other two are folks aremy kids Van Wilson and Cindra Skye.


----------



## soundlight

As was already mentioned, happy birthday, Van!!!

Nice family that you've got there.


----------



## Eboy87

Ah, we finally get to see the great Van unmasked.


----------



## gafftaper

Eboy87 said:


> Ah, we finally get to see the great Van unmasked.



Maybe he should put the mask back on.


----------



## Van

gafftaper said:


> Maybe he should put the mask back on.


 
That is a mask. That's the Happy Daddy Mask. Don' make me angry you don't want to see the "Pissy TD Mask"


----------



## Eboy87

Van said:


> Don' make me angry you don't want to see the "Pissy TD Mask"



"You really wouldn't like me when I'm angry."


----------



## Edrick

Alright here I am, just got glasses last week. I'm going to re-take the picture once I shave tonight.


----------



## astrotechie

Well I rather remain faceless. I think people knowing who I am has brought me trouble.

Anyways, Van, nice picture.


----------



## Edrick

Alright so a Updated Picture,

With glasses and without.


----------



## Kelite

I'll bite- 

Halloween is always a good time at Apollo Design Technology. The 'Jack Cardinal' get-up is my favorite!


----------



## TheaterMarine

Well here's a picture of me in my Dress Blue Bravos. I don't have a picture of me doing tech stuff, so this one of me in the other thing I love will have do.


----------



## Thefoxygranpa

TheaterMarine said:


> Well here's a picture of me in my Dress Blue Bravos. I don't have a picture of me doing tech stuff, so this one of me in the other thing I love will have do.


USMC, how lovely! My brother is currently serving over in Iraq, Anbar Province with the 3/6 Marines. It's strange to see someone so young in those dress blues...


----------



## Grog12

Necroposted because of the tell us about you thread


----------



## Van

I didn't know you were a girl, and what's that big lump you're hiding behind ?


----------



## Grog12

Hehe...that big lump is the Grog portion of this blight against the good lords kingdom. The part behind is what we call a better half...


----------



## gafftaper

Hey Grog you're pretty cute... oh wait... I get it... Never mind, you're just as ugly as the rest of us.


----------



## icewolf08

Ok, I'll bite on this one. I guess i'll also put in some unpaid advertising for Apollo too... Firs one is pretty self explanatory, the second is me and my brother at Delicate Arch in Arches National Park (yes, they do let me out of the theatre sometimes... I Posted this from Marthas Vineyard!).


----------



## Kelite

I must say, I like your taste in theater blacks. I have a few in my closet too!


----------



## avkid

Kelite said:


> I must say, I like your taste in theater blacks. I have a few in my closet too!


My closet is barren of Apollo swag.


----------



## gafftaper

avkid said:


> My closet is barren of Apollo swag.



Mine too 

If only someone we know who works for Apollo would send us some. We could be happy again.


----------



## Chaos is Born

Well this is me in action durring a photoshoot i did with a friend... i don't have any action shots of me working behind the scenes really... cause i'm usually the one behind the camera... (at least behind one of my 6...)


----------



## gafftaper

charcoaldabs said:


> I was going to jump on the bandwagon after the first post, but thought better of it. Gaff has no shame.
> (But if shirts are being handed out... and one doesn't show up on my doorstep... )



Dude you haven't lived until you've had Apollo Gum... although the Color Kinetics M&M's were pretty good too.

I admit it, I'm shameless and I'm for sale. I've got a Martin polo shirt, a Doug Fleenor "Got DMX" T-shirt, an EOS silver aluminum travel mug, and a really nice Elation shoulder bag, and a piece of crap american DJ bag... sure would be nice to add an Apollo shirt to that list. Especially if I were definitely going to buy two 400 watt Apollo power supplies, 20 Tapered top hats, 4 Right Arms, and maybe some gobos and gel.

Which reminds me... Have to start hitting up JMABRAY for ION Swag!!


----------



## Van

gafftaper said:


> ....................., and a piece of crap american DJ bag.......... !!


 
Go figure. A Piece of crap ? From American DJ? No!... I don't believe it.


----------



## gafftaper

Van said:


> Go figure. A Piece of crap ? From American DJ? No!... I don't believe it.



Yeah they were really out to impress everyone at LDI with their piece of crap canvas bag.


----------



## Grog12

Hey that American DJ bag is a good place to put all of your trash when you travel to Australlia with a bunch of gel you may or may not use....


----------



## Logos

You can buy gel in Adelaide you know. We do have a theatre industry.


----------



## Grog12

Yeah but that whole having to pay for it myself...or taking it from the schools stock...plus not knowing what the friggin theatre would have....next time I'll just call you


----------



## Logos

Cool. Plus extraneous comment.


----------



## Grog12

Logos said:


> Cool. Plus extraneous comment.



Aren't those great?


----------



## Van

Logos said:


> .......... We do have a theatre industry.............


 

Crykey!, They're calling it an Industry now Mate ! 

< how the hell do you spell cry key ? > 

< who's matilda?> 

< Why would I want to waltz with her?> 

< Will she fit in an American DJ Duffle Bag?> 

< I have a digaredoo in my office, right next to my Djimbe> 
< it would fit in a duffle.> 
< I annoy people with it.> 

< Like this..>


----------



## Eboy87

And speaking of extraneous comments... ahem, Van

(btw, it's not much fun falling asleep with the jungle pop band across the hall)

Oh, and yes, who is this Maltida? Inquiring minds and all that.


----------



## Logos

Van said:


> Crykey!, They're calling it an Industry now Mate !
> < how the hell do you spell cry key ? >
> < who's matilda?>
> < Why would I want to waltz with her?>
> < Will she fit in an American DJ Duffle Bag?>
> < I have a digaredoo in my office, right next to my Djimbe>
> < it would fit in a duffle.>
> < I annoy people with it.>
> < Like this..>



Do you really want a serious answer
1/ crikey is the correct spelling. I have no idea of the etymology of that expression. 
2/ Matilda is your swag or bluey (ie your bindle in american slang) so Waltzing Matilda (or humping your bluey) is the act of walking the road with your pack on your back. It was called Matilda because it replaced your wife. Now lets leave this one alone, (yeah right that's gonna happen.)
3/ No she wouldn't fit in an American DJ Duffle bag but you could possibly use an American DJ Duffle bag as a swag or Matilda or a bluey.(Or bindle)
4/ Do you really? I can't play a didgeridoo (correct spelling) What's a Djimbe?


----------



## avkid

_"Bindle (from German das Bündel = bundle, bale) is a term used to describe the bag, sack, or carrying device used by the (commonly American) sub-culture of hobos.
In popular culture the bindle is portrayed as being a stick with cloth or a blanket tied around one end for the carrying of items, with the entire array being carried over the shoulder. Particularly in cartoons, the bindles' sacks usually have a polka-dotted design. However, in actual use the bindle can take many forms, such as a backpack or carrier bag, meaning that bindle is specifically a term to identify bags or carrying devices used by hobos._"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bindle


----------



## Van

I'm gonna have to stop doing this.
Thanks for the definition of W.M. I've always wondered about that. 
BTW, Tom Waits version is probably the best in the world. 
A djimbe < jim-bey, the d is silent> is an African Drum. Typically a rounded bowl in the upper area and a flaring tube on the lower part for volume and tone. You see them with African dance troupes, or here in the States you see them where-ever hippies meet. 

Thanks for the further definition Avkid, "Bindle" is one of those that had leaked out of the back of my mind at some point.


----------



## Eboy87

If those sort of things leak out of the back of your mind, I'll have to start standing behind you. Maybe then I can beat my dad at Trivial Pursuit. 

Oh, and those djimbes are really loud, and slightly annoying. Especially when the guitarist _thinks_ he can sing


----------



## Grog12

Because a better half wasn't enough...I got a puppy!
http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w211/grog12/Elsie/DSC01000.jpg


----------



## Logos

It is very cute. Ah the sleepless nights the chewed slippers the ripped up newspapers. And then there's the problems with the puppy.

Oh and by the way how many kilograms does it weigh and how many centimetres long is it?


----------



## Chaos is Born

oh, adding a puppy eh, well i guess i can add a picture of my dog then...

at 5 years old, he is still puppyish cause he has mini in him, and he gets along with the two cats in the house (they belong to the other people here)

its said he has two tricks (according to the previous owner)
1)being cute
2)being addorable


----------



## avkid

I got a cute little puppy(3 years old) last November.
They said she was a lab mix, we know better now.
Lab's don't howl and make the same noises as beagles do.


----------



## Grog12

Logos said:


> It is very cute. Ah the sleepless nights the chewed slippers the ripped up newspapers. And then there's the problems with the puppy.
> Oh and by the way how many kilograms does it weigh and how many centimetres long is it?



I'm sorry I don't speak your metric babble. 

Honestly she's quite tiny...I think about 3 lbs right now but I'm not sure how long she is. 

Just heard from the home front and apparenlty she's finally settling in to her new home and getting playful again.

I should have looked at that other picture...its terrible here's a better one

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w211/grog12/Elsie/DSC01010.jpg


----------



## Chaos is Born

love the horn coming out of his nose


----------



## gafftaper

Grog12 said:


> I'm sorry I don't speak your metric babble.
> Honestly she's quite tiny...I think about 3 lbs right now but I'm not sure how long she is.



Logos. 3 lbs is roughly 237 Kilos... give or take a little.


----------



## Van

gafftaper said:


> Logos. 3 lbs is roughly 237 Kilos... give or take a little.


 
I think you have to move the decimel place over two points, to account for the time dialation, there Gaff.


----------



## gafftaper

charcoaldabs said:


> Whoa, hold on there.
> 1KG is 2.2 lbs. So what is that? A little over 1 KG, but not over two KG.



Sigh... Another victim of the metric Voo Doo... and to loose him at such a young age.


----------



## avkid

I've got a good one now.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Yours truley from one of St. Louis' best little known secretes, I betcha eboy doesn't even know this place!


----------



## Radman

I need a camera... these are already a year old.


----------



## Radiant

Hold on to your dinner, this could get ugly...
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t152/ShotgunKevin/me/ugly.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
I thought perhaps we could take a break from the metric/Imperial debate, and consider cats vs. dogs. I vote cat!
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t152/ShotgunKevin/Simon/Simonbugeyed.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## avkid

If that's to scale, your cat is huge!!!


----------



## jonhirsh

Dogs. 

JH


----------



## avkid

jonhirsh said:


> Dogs.


Heck yes.
(yes,that is a shackle on her collar)


----------



## Radiant

> If that's to scale, your cat is huge!!!


Huge indeed! He's down to a svelte 13¼ pounds, down from over 15. 
I do not know what that translates into metric units. But whatever it is, I don't have a wrench to fit it.


----------



## Eboy87

Pie4Weebl said:


> Yours truley from one of St. Louis' best little known secretes, I betcha eboy doesn't even know this place!



You're right, I don't.  From the looks of it, it looks almost like some of the old steel plants up in Granite City. Then again, there're plenty of abandoned warehouses and factories along the River Des Peres. Looks almost like the maintanence facilities Union Pacific has down in Dupo, but that's still going strong. I know of an old coke plant down by Crondolet, but I don't recall there being a covered building like that. Could possibly be the Lemp Brewery, though how you might have managed to get in there is beyond me.

Ok, I give up. Where is it?

Oh, forgot my two cents. Dogs are better. I present to you, Cassidy.


----------



## Logos

Oh dear here goes me being a fence sitter. I have lived with both cats and dogs altough I have a slight preference for cats because they are independant minded littel cuss's.


----------



## derekleffew

Magic tricks are easier to do with cats. You never saw Siegfried & Roy work with dogs did you? Of course, that ended badly, so maybe they should have used dogs.


----------



## Raktor

The most recent bio box pictures of me are from 6 months ago. I'll see if I can find some.

*Goes to hunt through file server.*



I'm the one at the desk. Strand 300 series, lighting designer/director/operator for one of the first shows of High School Musical in Australia. Unfortunately, not one of the last performances. That show makes me cry.



Obligatory MySpace shot. I was showing off my tattoo and someone snapped a photo that turned out ok for once.



Dogs > Cats.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Eboy87 said:


> You're right, I don't.  From the looks of it, it looks almost like some of the old steel plants up in Granite City. Then again, there're plenty of abandoned warehouses and factories along the River Des Peres. Looks almost like the maintanence facilities Union Pacific has down in Dupo, but that's still going strong. I know of an old coke plant down by Crondolet, but I don't recall there being a covered building like that. Could possibly be the Lemp Brewery, though how you might have managed to get in there is beyond me.
> Ok, I give up. Where is it?


Its actually the largest building in the coke plant, only we shimmied up a ladder and across and I-beam or two to get to that spot. PM me with info of some of those other locations you are talking about. (and I have been in lemp, but I have not had unfettered access which I so badly desire)


----------



## Hughesie

Logos said:


> 2/ Matilda is your swag



where's the jumbuck you got in your american dj bag?


----------



## Hughesie

you know what, i will enter into this fun dice game you have going,



sorry everyone i need a better image, i know but that will come later, next production, maybe next year, maybe next week you never know


----------



## gafftapegreenia

It's about freakin' time I answered this, anyway, here we go:

This is from December from the department christmas party. (Note: My hair is shorter now)


The obligatory action shot from a few years ago:


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Wait, you know what B.A.S.E. stands for?


----------



## gafftaper

charcoaldabs said:


> Time I play along:
> Edit: Photo 2, like that nice OSHA compliance?... yea...



Are you using those new invisible ear plugs?


----------



## Grog12

gafftapegreenia said:


> Wait, you know what B.A.S.E. stands for?


All Your Base are Belong to Us?


Charc....charc charc way to make me feel old.


----------



## mixmaster

Grog12 said:


> I'm sorry I don't speak your metric babble.
> 
> Audio metric babble:
> 1 K test tone.
> 10 K impedance
> millivolt, voltage from a mic capsule before pre-amping.
> 
> Lighting metric babble
> gels filter light waves that are measured in frequecy (kilo- or mega- hertz?) or meters (micro- or nano- meters I think)
> fixtures are rated by their wattage, 500, 750, or 1K or 2K, K being 1000 watt
> 
> Aren't the minute, ohm, lumen, degree(phase not temp) all SI units too?


----------



## gafftapegreenia

BASE stands for the Black Awareness Society for Education. It was a racial/cultural awareness group at my high school.


----------



## gafftaper

mixmaster said:


> I'm sorry I don't speak your metric babble.
> Audio metric babble:
> 1 K test tone.
> 10 K impedance
> millivolt, voltage from a mic capsule before pre-amping.
> Lighting metric babble
> gels filter light waves that are measured in frequecy (kilo- or mega- hertz?) or meters (micro- or nano- meters I think)
> fixtures are rated by their wattage, 500, 750, or 1K or 2K, K being 1000 watt
> Aren't the minute, ohm, lumen, degree(phase not temp) all SI units too?



It's ok dude the metric war is over! Didn't you get the memo. 

Since we now know that Hughesie won't take his sun glasses off...


I'm fairly certain this color will be safe. Anyone else out there feeling a little queasy after seeing that on a 19" wide screen? Anyway, we won when the Metric war when Logos said, "Sometimes it's just easier [to use inches and feet]". However, we are letting the Aussies think that there was a truce instead. Why? Because we don't want them to suspect that we really are all ugly Americans... although I think that picture may prove there are some ugly Aussies too. We also do this because we don't want Avkid to have another hissy fit. In order to support the truce, just pretend to measure everything in Cubits or any other ancient system of measurement. 
Peace through Cubits!


----------



## gafftapegreenia

I thought we had peace through cubits?


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Wait, what.


----------



## meghan

Heres two pics of me one is my senior portrait kinda crummy copy off the web and the other is one I edited for a project. I do have a prom pic if anyone does want to see me in a dress. I wish I had a picture from working during a show but alas those do not exist for all I know.
~Meghan~


----------



## soundlight

charcoaldabs said:


> Seniors! You guys get all the good parking spots!



You think that you're entitled to good spots as soon as you can drive to school? Do you expect that your class can just take the good spots for their whole time? No! It's a privilege that must be earned! You have to survive 3 years of walking from the out-on-the-edge parking spaces before you can get the next-to-the door spaces! I was quite lucky with my senior year parking spot, I got a spot around behind the school, right near the backstage entrance to the auditorium which I did [not] have keys to.


----------



## meghan

charcoaldabs said:


> Seniors! You guys get all the good parking spots!



I don't get a parking spot. I usually take the bus to school and home if I don't have rehersal. If I have rehersal my mom has to pick me up. I can't drive yet I'm currently in drivers ed.


----------



## meghan

charcoaldabs said:


> Funny you mention that, as parking here is actually a free-for-all. We park on city streets, there is very limited student parking, maybe 30 spots. After that it's first-come-first serve. If you show up late you could be parking a block or two from school, in a not so nice area, makes for fun walks back from the theatre at 10 pm!
> Drivers Ed FTW. My classroom/1:1 instructor was very funny, I'm afraid most of his comments weren't exactly appropriate for a family friendly forum though.



At my school there are four parking lots. One is just for teachers the others are first come. The one parking lot thats in front of both theatres and music rooms is where all the drama, band, and student gov people park for some reason. My schools is in the middle of a residential area so theres all the side streets to park on also. Your drivers ed teacher reminds me of my physics teacher whose comments are not at all appropriate for a family friendly forum. I'm doing my drivers ed online which kinda sucks cause theres no one to help me understand some of the horribly written chapters.


----------



## avkid

You kids and your passenger cars.

I'm a licensed NYS Class B commercial driver.
In other words, I can drive any straight truck that is not carrying hazardous materials.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

avkid just pwn'd.


----------



## avkid

gafftapegreenia said:


> avkid just pwn'd.


Ohh..wait a second.
First thing I drove at trucking school was just like this:


----------



## meghan

avkid your ride is so much nicer than mine. I can't drive yet but I do have a truck. When I do start driving I get to drive a 1986 toyota short bed truck thats pretty much a wreck and it doesn't like to start half the time.


----------



## avkid

meghan said:


> avkid your ride is so much nicer than mine. I can't drive yet but I do have a truck. When I do start driving I get to drive a 1986 toyota short bed truck thats pretty much a wreck and it doesn't like to start half the time.


I wished I owned them.
Sadly, I am stuck renting until I can come up with a down payment for this:http://www.trucksforsale.com/truck/3022/truck-for-sale


----------



## Pie4Weebl

gafftapegreenia said:


> avkid just pwn'd.


psh I have a class D IL license I can drive box trucks with no CDL or extra training needed! (up to 16,000 pounds only)


----------



## gafftaper

This was my company car when I was in Grad School. 

One time I got to drive the wives of the Seattle Mariners Baseball team to lunch. Another time I took the Paccar board of directors to a meeting at the Kenworth test track, that was pretty cool. Most of the time it was cruise ship passengers going to Vancouver. Which was interesting as sometimes we had to back out onto this pier with only a little over a foot between the bus and falling in the water. 

Once you've parallel parked a 40' bus you can do anything.


----------



## avkid

gafftaper said:


> This was my company car when I was in Grad School.
> 
> One time I got to drive the wives of the Seattle Mariners Baseball team to lunch. Another time I took the Paccar board of directors to a meeting at the Kenworth test track, that was pretty cool. Most of the time it was cruise ship passengers going to Vancouver. Which was interesting as sometimes we had to back out onto this pier with only a little over a foot between the bus and falling in the water.
> Once you've parallel parked a 40' bus you can do anything.


I do believe in NYS that is a Class C vehicle.
The classes go down as the training level decreases.
So I still win.
I kicked parallel parking's rear on the first attempt.


----------



## avkid

Pie4Weebl said:


> psh I have a class D IL license I can drive box trucks with no extra training needed!


Not that it's a good idea to drive a large vehicle without some kind of training.
It took just over two weeks for me to complete my classroom and on the road time.
I am now just nearing the end of the mandated DOT waiting period before I can pick up the document.
-
As one of my instructors said: "it's something that will always give you opportunities and can never be taken away from if you obey the law."
It's kind of comforting to know that I have something to fall back on should the loudspeaker business go kaput.


----------



## SerraAva

Nah, who needs training. It really comes done to what your comfortable with. When I took my drivers test, did in a 2000 GMC Sierra ext cab with 8' bed, parallel parked it on just the reverse. First time I drove a 16' box, felt right at home. Then when I first drove a 24', again, no problems. Point is, if your not comfortable, don't do it.

Anyway, back to the orginal thread, here is me in all my glory:

Images of me without my sunglasses and/or in brightly lite places are non-existent.


----------



## avkid

Whatever you have on your right side looks just about the right size and shape to be mistaken for 9mm Glock.


----------



## Hughesie

serraAva, the james bond of backstage

"is that a glock in your pocket?,
no it's a soldering iron"


----------



## SerraAva

I'd be more concerned about the gadgets you can't see  Should see me when I show up to shows in my tux. Happens at least once every show I am working, for legit reason. That show was I came straight from a wedding to work the show.

It's also interesting when working in places with non-weapon policies and/or metal detectors. I only carry 4 knives on me when working, 2 when not.


----------



## Logos

avkid said:


> Ohh..wait a second.
> First thing I drove at trucking school was just like this:



Sorry to go back again but I drove (unlawfully, no license) what are known as Land trains in Australia for a while in the early seventies. Prime mover (Usually a big White) and two or three 44 foot trailers. Takes about a mile to stop. avkid still wins though cos he has a license.

Serraveo you really wear a Glock 9mm to work? Frightening.

Oh by the way, stretch that cyc please it looks awful.


----------



## Hughesie

SerraAva said:


> That show was I came straight from a wedding to work the show.



that explains the glock

oh and nice signature 


> SerraAva, the James Bond of backstage


----------



## zwolf59661

My turn!!

I don't have any of me "working", but I'll post them as soon as I get them.


----------



## Hughesie

"working"

i love it, it's my new facebook status


----------



## zwolf59661

Hughesie89 said:


> "working"




My brother's jealous of me because I love my job. Granted, it's not the greatest because I don't have any set hours/income (haven't had a gig since New Year's Eve), but I love doing it.


----------



## SerraAva

Thanks for the nick name Hughesie89.

Logos, sorry, cyc was just hanging out to dry. That was still during focusing. Also, those were a set of my dress blacks. Just got off a gig and went straight over to focus for the show. The Glock is to keep actors in line, the 45s are for long range focusing.

Makes me wonder how some of you guys have so much time to post. If I am not out on a gig, I am in the office or doing a site survey. Never ends it seems.


----------



## Hughesie

not all of us are working, some of wish they were working though 

and anytime


----------



## SerraAva

If I get any gigs in Australia, I'll be sure to drop a pm.


----------



## avkid

SerraAva said:


> If I get any gigs in Australia, I'll be sure to drop a pm.


Leave the Glock and the .45 at home.


----------



## Hughesie

and that cyc 

logos would kill you


----------



## icewolf08

Well, I have another photo. Not quite working... We had just finished focus for _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ and the LD wanted a photo of my crew, so I figured you guys could see it too. They aren't all CB members (though I tell them they should be), but what the heck.



From Left to Right:
Danny, Kelly (bottom), Brittany (top), Mary (bottom), Brett, and Me.

Should have some Midsummer photos for you later in the week after photo call. For now, tech...


----------



## Chris15

SerraAva said:


> If I get any gigs in Australia, I'll be sure to drop a pm.



Please do, any of you...


avkid said:


> Leave the Glock and the .45 at home.



Your TSA would let you on a plane with em? Down here you can't even have nail scissors in cabin baggage... Oh and one needs a licence for a firearm in this part of the world. That and Australian customs have a reputation for being one of the tightest in the world...


----------



## SerraAva

Oh I have a license, to kill. 

avkid, 45s, not 45. Alice and Lara get lonely when they are apart. 

Thanks Hughesie89, now instead of getting Neo and Jude Law all the time, I get Bond. Took hold like you wouldn't believe with the guys around me. Neo is way old, and I was wearing my Oakleys long before the Matrix came out. Yes, I had a pair in elementary school, lasted me 10 years of service, and still have them. Speaking of which, I need to order another pair, Oakley owes me money and I have gift cards from x-mas .


----------



## Eboy87

Ha, someone else who's been wearing Oakleys before The Matrix. I think I'm on my third pair, except I can't wear them backstage: they're orange lenses and silver frames .


----------



## ReiRei

charcoaldabs said:


> Alex, do Kelly and Mary really find that fingerless gloves help when focusing lights...? Besides, wouldn't Setwear Hot Hands or Ironclad Heatworx gloves be better for focusing lights? I was rotating the bottle of a PAR64 at full the other day for a huge concert last night, and trust me I was happy I had fingered gloves that offered some form of heat protection... my fingers didn't feel a thing, but the smoke spooked me...



I have Setwear Hot Hands and won't focus lights without them... almost burnt myself once... Maybe Kelly and Mary have heat resistant fingers...


----------



## derekleffew

Maybe Kelly and Mary were on the ladder team and not focusing fixtures? Maybe they, like me, feel gloves just get in the way and know where and where not to grab a Source4™ while focusing? If I can't have my asbestos welding gloves, I'm not using any!


----------



## avkid

derekleffew said:


> Maybe they, like me, know where and where not to grab a Source4™ while focusing?


Umm......I think pwn'd may be called for here.


----------



## gafftaper

Such a fast moving thread so many things to comment on. 


derekleffew said:


> Maybe they, like me, feel gloves just get in the way and know where and where not to grab a Source4™ while focusing?


A real man doesn't care where he grabs a Source Four... I approach the S4 from behind, grasp the entire body of the instrument firmly between my bare forearms, wrap my fingers around the barrel, and use my teeth to loosen the focus knob. 


avkid said:


> I do believe in NYS that is a Class C vehicle. The classes go down as the training level decreases.
> So I still win.


I had a CDL Class B with additional Air breaks and Passenger endorsements. It was something like 40 hours of classroom training plus 20 hours of road training. I was legal to drive any vehicle that didn't have a second trailer. I think Logos wins with his unlicensed land trains. Not only is it completely reckless he was hauling 132 feet of cargo at high speeds. 



Uhh Z I'm a little worried about you dude... Looks like you just got some really bad news involving where that cord behind you is about to be connected. 


Finally back to SerraAve's post This totally made me crack up. Everyone's talking about driving big rigs and you say "Nah, who needs training. It really comes done to what your comfortable with." and we see a picture of you in shades, maybe packing heat, throwing a classic rock sign, in front of the Cross. Is it just me or is someone a little too eager to see Jesus in person.


----------



## avkid

What, no Hazmat?


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Derek made a thread for that.


----------



## Hughesie

i couldn't find it, i search controlbooth desktop nothing, bah it's where it is

*typical crew ideal, it's outta of the way who cares*


----------



## Logos

The sign Serra was making has ancient roots. It is the sign of the Horned God and used often among satanists. It is also common in Sicily. 

Hmm am I beginning to learn something about control booth.

Hail Eris

All hail discordia.

Gaff; You have to bear in mind that I was driving the **** things on a road that was unsealed dirt and literally about a mile wide with only two bends in 1600 miles. The gunbarrell highway. I could be seen about twenty miles away from the dust plume during the day and the accompanying ghostly hunt at night. I was driving cattle for the farmer I worked for.


----------



## Chris15

Hughesie89 said:


> i couldn't find it, i search controlbooth desktop nothing, bah it's where it is
> 
> *typical crew ideal, it's outta of the way who cares*




gafftapegreenia said:


> Derek made a thread for that.



If you would note, the post was in fact a link...


Logos said:


> The sign Serra was making has ancient roots. It is the sign of the Horned God and used often among satanists. It is also common in Sicily.
> 
> Hmm am I beginning to learn something about control booth.
> 
> Hail Eris
> 
> All hail discordia.
> 
> Gaff; You have to bear in mind that I was driving the **** things on a road that was unsealed dirt and literally about a mile wide with only two bends in 1600 miles. The gunbarrell highway. I could be seen about twenty miles away from the dust plume during the day and the accompanying ghostly hunt at night. I was driving cattle for the farmer I worked for.



I've always know these as road trains rather than land trains... The gunbarrel highway - hadn't heard of it until now but no small patch of dirt 1400km or so, but that's just a lil' bit less than 1600 miles...


----------



## SerraAva

> Finally back to SerraAve's post This totally made me crack up. Everyone's talking about driving big rigs and you say "Nah, who needs training. It really comes done to what your comfortable with." and we see a picture of you in shades, maybe packing heat, throwing a classic rock sign, in front of the Cross. Is it just me or is someone a little too eager to see Jesus in person.



Nah, I have been to hell and back a few times, so it's all good. I bring new meaning to Corey Hart's words when it comes to sunglasses. Guess that's what happens when your stuck in a theatre for years. I am also the LD that runs the house at like 30% when in the room working, any brighter and it annoys me. What can I say, dark when you go in, dark when you go out.


----------



## gafftaper

Chris15 said:


> If you would note, the post was in fact a link...
> I've always know these as road trains rather than land trains... The gunbarrel highway - hadn't heard of it until now but no small patch of dirt 1400km or so, but that's just a lil' bit less than 1600 miles...



By my calculations 1400km is about 3,437 Cubits.


----------



## zwolf59661

gafftaper said:


> Uhh Z I'm a little worried about you dude... Looks like you just got some really bad news involving where that cord behind you is about to be connected.



That cord is connected to the cell phone I used to take that picture.

That's what my facial expression normally looks like. I tend to have this notion of not caring, yet my friends think it's hilarious. I never fully understood why, since I say something like "Three guys walk into a hotel. You'd think one of them would have seen it' and they burst out laughing. THERE'S NOTHING FUNNY ABOUT GUYS WALKING INTO HOTELS!!!!!!


----------



## icewolf08

charcoaldabs said:


> Nope, not until Alex chimes in here and says what Kelly and Mary where assigned to on the day in question. Then, and only then, will I admit (possible) defeat.


Kelly, Mary, and Brittany are my focus chair crew. We fly 3 chairs at a time for focus (we only have 3). As the set for this show is on a rake, it makes using the genie a PITA. Kelly and Mary like the fingerless gloves, though Mary has her mind set on a new pair since Setwear has now introduced a women's cut fingerless glove with pink trim.


----------



## Logos

Chris15 said:


> I've always know these as road trains rather than land trains... The gunbarrel highway - hadn't heard of it until now but no small patch of dirt 1400km or so, but that's just a lil' bit less than 1600 miles...



Yeah OK so I exaggerated a bit 1400k. Len Beadell (sp?) the legendary outback road builder put it in and as it crosses so many areas of restricted Aboriginal lands it has still been unsealed. Yeah you're right Road Trains is correct. I was officially the offsider on those trips but drove at least half the distance most of the time. Probably should have taken my licence but have you ever tried to reverse over a hundred feet of transport vehicle with two bendy bits in it.


----------



## gafftaper

zwolf59661 said:


> That cord is connected to the cell phone I used to take that picture.
> That's what my facial expression normally looks like. I tend to have this notion of not caring, yet my friends think it's hilarious. I never fully understood why, since I say something like "Three guys walk into a hotel. You'd think one of them would have seen it' and they burst out laughing. THERE'S NOTHING FUNNY ABOUT GUYS WALKING INTO HOTELS!!!!!!



Glad to hear it Z. I was worried it was connected down south to an area electricity should NEVER go... like Oklahoma.


----------



## zwolf59661

gafftaper said:


> Glad to hear it Z. I was worried it was connected down south to an area electricity should NEVER go... like Oklahoma.



Oklahoma... Good musical. I saw it once when a local theater group did it. I would have liked to have been on the tech crew, but, alas, I had to settle for an audience seat.


----------



## Nirvano

me hard at work... hahaha


----------



## Nirvano

i already posted this but i'm not sure it worked..?


----------



## avkid

Nirvano said:


> i already posted this but i'm not sure it worked..?


Sort of, it's just turned around.


----------



## Eboy87

avkid said:


> Sort of, it's just turned around.



A photographer you are not. 

Go to art school, you'll understand.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Eboy87 said:


> A photographer you are not.
> Go to art school, you'll understand.



Hey! I go to art school and dated a photographer(that makes me qualified right?) and I agree with avkid!


----------



## Eboy87

There went my attempt at levity 

How could I forget you're at art school? You go just down Lockwood from where I live(d). 

Never cared for that kind of photography anyway. Oh, and Pie, I have too


----------



## Nirvano

Geeze, didnt realize one sideways picture would cause such a stir. haha.
...sorry? =P
is this better?
(i'm on the right.)


----------



## Pie4Weebl

stage or house left?

And yeah Eboy, you shouldn't be able to forget good old webster. Are you gonna be here for the summer, maybe you could do a stella gig or two for me.


----------



## Eboy87

If I'm in town (and it's looking like I will be). I've got a gig or two in June, but we'll see what's going down.


----------



## CynicWhisper

Explanation: We do formals on opening day to promote the show. The one time I actually did the whole thing with heels and wore the one skirt I own, and of course, I ended up building things anyway. It remains to be the only picture of me not wearing blacks or work clothes. 
Here's me on a normal day


----------



## gafftaper

Hey Charc we may have found the perfect lady for you! Cynic appears to share your love of OSHA and safety procedures.


----------



## Hughesie

CynicWhisper said:


> Here's me on a normal day



you live in a black and white world and that's a normal day


----------



## Eboy87

Have you considered color blindness?  I had to work with a colorblind LD one time... that was fun.


----------



## gafftaper

Eboy87 said:


> Have you considered color blindness?  I had to work with a colorblind LD one time... that was fun.



My Dad who is color blind, was "Head Tinter" at a paint manufacturing company.


----------



## Hughesie

wow colour blind ld's what next colour blind gel makers

so that's why they have numbers on them all


----------



## derekleffew

zwolf59661 said:


> ... I never fully understood why, since I say something like "Three guys walk into a hotel. You'd think one of them would have seen it' and they burst out laughing. THERE'S NOTHING FUNNY ABOUT GUYS WALKING INTO HOTELS!!!!!!


Two electricians walk into a bar, the rigger ducks.


----------



## erikwithak

a newer pic of me


at two of my old concert jobs


----------



## Tank

im new, but i was delving through pics anyways, so here we go;

Heres me rehearsing (omg acting >.< hahah!) for a show earlier this year; (im on the right)
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z126/theatreart/Colleen/Insurrection/DSC02386.jpg

An obligatory working pic: (on a primary school tour show; i was the sound op since I can't dance. we changed the script and Q's daiily >.<) Also observe the Ball of TAPE! \o/ that was only day 3 or something. the ball is massive now :\
http://incursii.com/gallery/main.php/v/n551975587_445963_2827.jpg.html?g2_fromNavId=x8491c499

Also; re: the cat vs dog debate earlier in the thread; kittens!! <3


----------



## Hughesie

http://incursii.com/gallery/main.php/v/n551975587_445963_2827.jpg.html?g2_fromNavId=x8491c499

eww a behringer desk


----------



## gafftaper

Hughesie89 said:


> http://incursii.com/gallery/main.php/v/n551975587_445963_2827.jpg.html?g2_fromNavId=x8491c499
> eww a behringer desk



Tank did you know that every time you touch a Behringer product a little piece of your soul is left behind?


----------



## Hughesie

gafftaper said:


> Tank did you know that every time you touch a Behringer product a little piece of your soul is left behind?



silly gaff, melbournites don't have a soul.


----------



## Tank

Hughesie89 said:


> http://incursii.com/gallery/main.php/v/n551975587_445963_2827.jpg.html?g2_fromNavId=x8491c499
> eww a behringer desk




gafftaper said:


> Tank did you know that every time you touch a Behringer product a little piece of your soul is left behind?


haha, well, a quick explination. I got to a Tafe; and basically, there isnt much money to go around. So since they need a few of things, they have to get stuff thats not the best. All our lanters are old (we use our Patt 223's a fair bit, and everything else is 10, 15+ years old. no moving lights etcetc.) the pride and joy of the theatre is our Hog1000 LX desk :3 and it only get's brought out on rare occasions. (2nd years only, 1st years use the old desk that had a bottle of water spilt on it. some idiot women a few years back took drinks into the bio box.. arrghh!)
That show was a touring show for a primary school, it was just for some backing tracks and about 15 secs of mic. So we didnt demand / need high qual stuff. *shrug* low budget for the win! (another note is that the course is aimed at community theatre; so the likely hood of anyone using high end gear is so low its scary.)

Hughesie89 said:


> silly gaff, melbournites don't have a soul.


A what now?


----------



## Hughesie

my turn



taken today really bad, fantastic product placement


----------



## gafftaper

Hughesie89 said:


> my turn
> taken today really bad, fantastic product placement



Looks like someone at school decided that there is a greater menace than actors. We already gagged Hughesie, now it's time to cage him!


----------



## gafftapegreenia

The real photo:


----------



## gafftapegreenia

And you've never hit the button early?


----------



## Logos

Hey have you heard that Corey is going to be paid a stupid amount of money to do a mobile phone ad in the UK.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

So I wonder if Hughesie has realized I pasted Corey's yellow shades on his face yet.


----------



## Hughesie

gafftapegreenia said:


> The real photo:



there is only one to comment on that...

_ OZIANS
Go and hunt him
And find him 
And kill him

VICIOUS WOMAN
(spoken) Good fortune, Corry Hunters!

OZIANS
Go and hunt him
And find him 
And kill him

RABID MAN
(spoken) Kill the Boy

OZIANS
corryness must be punished
Evil effectively eliminated
Corry must be punished
Kill the Boy_ 

apart from that,


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Wow a Wicked parody, I think I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Hughesie

gafftapegreenia said:


> Wow a Wicked parody, I think I'll just leave it at that.


that is all it is really

nice job with the photo editing


----------



## Hughesie

on another note

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=680710658

it is now my profile pic


----------



## Hughesie

im back with better pic this time

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1121042&l=ec33e&id=680710658


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Hughesie89 said:


> im back with better pic this time
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1121042&l=ec33e&id=680710658



lol, you look like such a youngin.


----------



## avkid

Pie4Weebl said:


> lol, you look like such a youngin.


Alex totally looks 12, doesn't he?


----------



## Hughesie

17 but anyway L0L


----------



## avkid

Hughesie89 said:


> 17 but anyway L0L


Hence the word looks.


----------



## gafftaper

Hughesie89 said:


> im back with better pic this time
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1121042&l=ec33e&id=680710658



Huh... picture really hasn't improved. You still look the same.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

I like my latest action pic from two days ago:


----------



## gafftaper

Sorry Gaffbrother, your looks haven't improved either. 


...Of course if we were good looking we would all be actors probably.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Hey, macbook camera photos are not the most flattering, sadly. 

But that's why we do tech.

"Well, you've got a great face for radio"


----------



## gafftaper

gafftapegreenia said:


> "Well, you've got a great face for radio"



or is that... "Well, you've got a great face for tech theater"?

...of course if you've really got a problem it's "You've got a perfect face for the scene shop". 

That ought to get Van and Char5lie riled up.


----------



## forbiddenpluto

Tis me... bored off my ass during an Acting 1 "show".


----------



## gafftapegreenia

I love headset photos.


----------



## Hughesie

i love working photos


----------



## gafftaper

forbiddenpluto said:


> Tis me... bored off my ass during an Acting 1 "show".



Pluto you seem particularly well lit for being at a console. Do you have some 12" fresnels you use as booth lights?


----------



## Raktor

I don't really have any 'working photos'. 

As if anyone can get up to the booth anyway, besides the dome operators and venue staff. That's the way it should stay... =)


----------



## forbiddenpluto

Nope, just obnoxious strip lighting. It was a rehearsal and I needed to take acting notes. I got bored of writing the same thing over and over and over again, so I just wrote MOVE and I CAN'T HEAR YOU really big and started taking random pictures with the phone. lol


----------



## ReiRei

End of the Beauty and the Beast load out. Needless to say that I despise pictures being taken of me... I'm also one of those people who doesn't have many working pictures.


----------



## gafftaper

charcoaldabs said:


> Gaff, didn't post in her welcome thread, eh, did I?



So we are now keeping score to prove me wrong? That just makes you more guilty!


----------



## Marius

A couple of years ago a friend gave me a lightsaber for Christmas, and I couldn't resist...

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2576/1004/640/DarthMarius.jpg


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Marius said:


> A couple of years ago a friend gave me a lightsaber for Christmas, and I couldn't resist...
> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2576/1004/640/DarthMarius.jpg




SerraAva, a challenger approaches!


----------



## Eboy87




----------



## SerraAva

Yea, but can he get his Matrix green on?


Don't make me whip out the tux shots .


----------



## Grog12

SerraAva said:


> Yea, but can he get his Matrix green on?
> 
> Don't make me wipe out the tux shots .




Wipe out? WIPE out?? AHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...that's funny. I don't know why I think its so funny but it is.


----------



## SerraAva

Wow, can you tell I can't spell, lmao.


----------



## Eboy87

Finished our Battle of the Bands today. Not the best shot in the world, but I figured I'd update.

Me at the helm.


I think I was setting gains here.


----------



## Les




----------



## Clifford

I don't actually have many tech pics, so I'll post these in their stead. Sorry for the size.

This was me "working" during science:




I found a tech pic. It's from Awards Night. I'm left of the guy with the tie (our graduating light op). We're presenting the award we named in honor of our graduating student TD (not pictured):



And of course, CATS!!!!


----------



## mbenonis

Ian, what console are you mixing at there?


----------



## Hughesie

SerraAva said:


> Yea, but can he get his Matrix green on?
> 
> 
> Don't make me whip out the tux shots .



that is why he is the james bond of controlbooth


----------



## Eboy87

mbenonis said:


> Ian, what console are you mixing at there?



Yamaha LS9-32. Beautiful console. The other bid we had for the event was gonna give us a 32 channel GL2800 with all the outboard, but this was much more compact. Didn't even have to use the GEQ I requested; did it all on board, and with the UDK's, very easy to access. It's wonderful having that much processing for every channel in that amount of space. The only technical "outboard" we had was the DR260 in the amp rack for x-over.


----------



## genericcomment

this before my girlfriend's prom.


----------



## ruinexplorer

avkid said:


> I wished I owned them.
> Sadly, I am stuck renting until I can come up with a down payment for this:2001 Freightliner FL70 For Sale at Ellenbaum Truck Sales -- trucksforsale.com



sorry, haven't finished all the posts yet, but I suggest Penske used trucks. They keep them in good shape and sell them usually before 100k miles. For that price, I think you'd be getting ripped.


----------



## mbenonis

Eboy87 said:


> Yamaha LS9-32. Beautiful console. The other bid we had for the event was gonna give us a 32 channel GL2800 with all the outboard, but this was much more compact. Didn't even have to use the GEQ I requested; did it all on board, and with the UDK's, very easy to access. It's wonderful having that much processing for every channel in that amount of space. The only technical "outboard" we had was the DR260 in the amp rack for x-over.



Cool, cool. I'd love to get a digital console into my space - let's just say mixing 25 wireless mics on a Spirit 8 (manual mute groups only) can be challenging at times...


----------



## ruinexplorer

Nirvano said:


> me hard at work... hahaha



where's your blacks? ;^)

I showed up to work in green the other day (with a change of clothes, it is pushing 110 in Vegas) and shocked everyone. Who knew I owned anything but black.


----------



## Hughesie

Chris15 said:


> Australian customs have a reputation for being one of the tightest in the world...



Except when your leaving the country, i went on a holiday to bali with some *things of a drug nature* hidden in a surfboard bag and they mixed my bag up


----------



## rosabelle334

Me:

Me (on the left) and my crazy actor friend:


----------



## Dally

Grog12 said:


> Necroposted because of the tell us about you thread



Hey...you had said about the job at OCU..I met you there! Briefly. I came in with Heidi and my plant while you were chilling with a bunch of students by the paint frame and hung out for a bit before running away quickly...I wondered if you were the same lighting candidate but I thought...how likely is that...small world.


----------



## Grog12

Hey yeah I remember you!! How's the plant?


----------



## Dally

Its probably doing great...it was a gift for my husbands friend who likes plants.


----------



## Serendipity

gafftaper said:


> Color Kinetics M&M's



I'm drooling.
I love Apollo gum, and chocolate, and that sounds like the best of both. Geeky candy. Yum.


Here's me...

focusing, looking teeny tiny and 4' tall (I'm actually 5'7"!).

being a moving light position after being stuck in a hotel ballroom all day and night wearing "It's almost 3:30am and I don't care" blacks.



And if all of you ask very nicely, I might post a photo of me in my Source Four costume. ;]
Otherwise, I'll go hide in some dark corner and feel like a geek.


----------



## lieperjp

Serendipity said:


> And if all of you ask very nicely, I might post a photo of me in my Source Four costume. ;]
> Otherwise, I'll go hide in some dark corner and feel like a geek.



Please share??? Pretty Please? This sounds interesting.


----------



## Serendipity

lieperjp said:


> Please share??? Pretty Please? This sounds interesting.



Here goes my reputation...

(Oh wait, I never had a good one!)


(Fill in the blank? )


I apologize to the fairy inadvertently photographed. I don't know her, or anyone else in the shot. Oops.


----------



## gafftaper

Don't worry Serendipity... or should we just call you dip?
It looks like you'll fit in just fine around here.


----------



## Schniapereli

Wow.
Other techs laughed at my Source Four halloween pumpkin, but this is a whole new level.

I salute you.


----------



## soundlight

That's the farthest that I've seen anyone go in terms of tech costumes.

Round two should include a lamp cap hat, and a c-clamp in your hand.


----------



## lieperjp

Serendipity said:


> Here goes my reputation...



At least it's not a giant S4 made out of foam like those giant burger costumes that are outside fast food restaurants and whatnot...

Actually, it's kind of clever...

At least you don't look like this:


----------



## derekleffew

lieperjp said:


> At least it's not a giant S4 made out of foam like those giant burger costumes that are outside fast food restaurants and whatnot...


 _Eureka!_ I wanna see _Steve Terry_ dressed up in a foam-rubber _SourceFour_ costume at this year's LDI.


----------



## Serendipity

gafftaper said:


> Don't worry Serendipity... or should we just call you dip?


I'll go with dip, if you're really inclined, though I'm sure someone can come up with something better. (And I'm not talking about "Hey-You-Girl-With-The-Geeky-Source-Four-Costume!" Although I bet I respond to that too.)




Schniapereli said:


> Wow.
> Other techs laughed at my Source Four halloween pumpkin, but this is a whole new level.
> 
> I salute you.



I want to see the source four halloween pumpkin..? I think?  Kidding, I'm curious.




soundlight said:


> That's the farthest that I've seen anyone go in terms of tech costumes.
> 
> Round two should include a lamp cap hat, and a c-clamp in your hand.



I'll take that as a compliment.
I was going to make a c-camp headband, but unfortunately, I ran out of time. I should have done a burn base and pigtail though...

I did have the wattage in white on my "temperature insulated handle". ;]




lieperjp said:


> At least it's not a giant S4 made out of foam like those giant burger costumes that are outside fast food restaurants and whatnot...



****it, I wish I had the budget for that!
Kidding.




derekleffew said:


> _Eureka!_ I wanna see _Steve Terry_ dressed up in a foam-rubber _SourceFour_ costume at this year's LDI.


Yes please! Yes please!
Send me photos. Oh, and make sure he runs around saying, "Best then, best now!"

He could even take photos with everyone. It'd be like at Disneyland, but better. 
Maybe we could get a lightronics ellipsoidal costume and have the two fight in the middle of the exhibition hall.
Or a dance routine with pars and parnels?

The possibilities are endless...


gafftaper said:


> It looks like you'll fit in just fine around here.



Uh oh.


----------



## gafftaper

derekleffew said:


> _Eureka!_ I wanna see _Steve Terry_ dressed up in a foam-rubber _SourceFour_ costume at this year's LDI.



No my vote is for Steve to be dressed as an ION and then have several others dressed as wing panels.


----------



## Serendipity

So, if STEVETERRY has an account on here, than why hasn't he seen/commented on these brilliant costuming suggestions? I mean, I'm sure he has tons of important insight (pun unintended!) about the Ion and Wing Panels or Foamy S4 costume.


----------



## gafftaper

Serendipity said:


> So, if STEVETERRY has an account on here, than why hasn't he seen/commented on these brilliant costuming suggestions? I mean, I'm sure he has tons of important insight (pun unintended!) about the Ion and Wing Panels or Foamy S4 costume.



I don't believe Steve has ever posted in off topic. He's a very important and busy professional and doesn't have a lot of time to waste down here in the off topic forum. 

Hmmm there may be a lesson to be learned in there...


----------



## Hughesie

gafftaper said:


> Hmmm there may be a lesson to be learned in there...



Come on Gaff, we basiclly own the off topic section its our old stamping ground we must hold the record for the most pointless amount of off topic posts.

Don't go soft on me now man, i know your getting old but seriously, without you im just not annoying enough


----------



## lieperjp

gafftaper said:


> I don't believe Steve has ever posted in off topic. He's a very important and busy professional and doesn't have a lot of time to waste down here in the off topic forum.
> 
> Hmmm there may be a lesson to be learned in there...



Of course there is... But where's the fun in that?


----------



## ruinexplorer

Well, who'da thunk? I actually found a picture of me working (kind of). This was my first show back in 2000 right after being sworn in to the union. Yeah, I lucked out and was working props on Phantom of the Opera in my first month (which ticked off some of the old timers who weren't available that day). 

No recent pix. I think I break cameras or something (this one was a Polaroid).


----------



## pmgpriebe

I have some photo's in my album.. just check my profile by clicking on my username. I have some of me, some friends with me, work shots and some DJ pictures.

Didn't want to repost them all here, but feel free to check them there!


----------



## LekoBoy

Here's me.


----------



## cdub260

Well, lets see if I've figured out how to attach a photo.

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1291&d=1219454407

This refrigerator has been backstage at the Pageant of the Masters as long as anyone can remember. Three years ago I spent 60 hours restoring it. I replaced the door seal, 2/3 of the insulation, rewired the compressor, filled the dents with bondo, and repainted it. This is the end result. This picture was taken shortly after I finished the restoration.


----------



## Sony

Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of myself that wouldn't horrifically scare and scar you for life...

So here is one that will!




I bet you can't guess which one is me....

*coughtheonewearingtheblackshirtcough*


----------



## Serendipity

Sony said:


> I bet you can't guess which one is me....



Could you possibly be the one wearing the provocative electrical shirt? ...Nah, you're the one in pink in the background.


----------



## Sony

Serendipity said:


> Could you possibly be the one wearing the provocative electrical shirt? ...Nah, you're the one in pink in the background.



 I have lots of awesome shirts like that one...


----------



## Serendipity

Sony said:


> I have lots of awesome shirts like that one...



Care to post photos or list them?


----------



## Sony

I don't have any photos of the rest of them but I can list them off for you.

"Electricians do it till it Hz"
"Techies do it in the Dark"
"If all the world is a stage, I want better lighting"

Then others ones not pertaining to theatre are

"Hey baby, you wanna head back to my place so we can play some full contact tetris"
and
"Stand Back! I'm Going to try SCIENCE!! (My personal Favorite)

And they are all black, of course.


----------



## Serendipity

Sony said:


> I don't have any photos of the rest of them but I can list them off for you.
> 
> "Electricians do it till it Hz"
> "Techies do it in the Dark"
> "If all the world is a stage, I want better lighting"
> 
> Then others ones not pertaining to theatre are
> 
> "Hey baby, you wanna head back to my place so we can play some full contact tetris"
> and
> "Stand Back! I'm Going to try SCIENCE!! (My personal Favorite)
> 
> And they are all black, of course.



Are they from STAGEHAND TEES ?
Yay Googling... I want the lighting b**** babydoll, as I am the TA for beginning and intermediate lighting.  Too bad it's not school appropriate. 

(Of course, if the tee you want is available from the "CB Gear" link, naturally you should know where to go. Oh, and order a Duct Tape Emergency Stein while you're at it!)


----------



## philhaney

OK, if this works, here I am at Ren Faire.....



The costume is based on the Padstow 'Obby 'Oss (Hobby Hoss). It has been my pleasure and honor to be the Hoss at the 
Southern California Renaissance Pleasure Faire for six years now.


----------



## cdub260

The 'dip and cdub, the tag team duo running rampant through the forums, leaving chaos and mayhem in their wake.

The dragon in the background is my office mate. I call it _The Dragon._


----------



## Hughesie

Here's one i just took using mac.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Sony said:


> I don't have any photos of the rest of them but I can list them off for you.
> 
> "Stand Back! I'm Going to try SCIENCE!! (My personal Favorite)
> 
> And they are all black, of course.



Oh Noes another XKCD fan!


----------



## soundlight

Pie4Weebl said:


> Oh Noes another XKCD fan!



Huzzah for XKCD! I saw someone on campus wearing the integral of heart shirt the other day. Quite funny. Interesting fact - Randall & co actually made a playland ball pit.


----------



## Sony

My best friend was actually roomates with the XKCD Webmaster (Derek) for 2 years...he is a pretty awesome guy!

A new picture of me from this years "Beginning of the year, Get to know everybody" theatre picnic. I always cook for everyone!



Yes...I wore the same shirt this year as I did last year...

EDIT: I don't look very happy...but those cheap burgers put out a lot of smoke and flame. I was having trouble breathing...


----------



## Hughesie

Here's another one, with my nice blacks on.

and some comms


----------



## avkid

Hughesie89 said:


> Here's another one, with my nice blacks on.
> 
> and some comms


You don't look too happy there.


----------



## Hughesie

avkid said:


> You don't look too happy there.



That was one long day followed by a long night with very little caffeine:neutral:


----------



## lieperjp

Sony said:


> EDIT: I don't look very happy...but those cheap burgers put out a lot of smoke and flame. I was having trouble breathing...



But you have a nice grill... that's something.


----------



## philhaney

Sony said:


> I don't look very happy...but those cheap burgers put out a lot of smoke and flame. I was having trouble breathing...



Next year toss in a smoke cookie..... *ducks and runs*


----------



## DaveySimps

Nothing fancy, just a pic of me in the den. 

~Dave


----------



## ruinexplorer

cdub260 said:


> View attachment 1314
> 
> 
> 
> The dragon in the background is my office mate. I call it _The Dragon._



See, I was more impressed with your plywood "wallpaper" design. :^)


----------



## gafftaper

ruinexplorer said:


> See, I was more impressed with your plywood "wallpaper" design. :^)



Yeah that plywood design is the work of a really amazing scenic artist. 

Bad news Dip:
1) You are female.
2) You are cute. 
3) You are breathing.
4) Your age falls perfectly within Charc's target range on his "Standard Creepiness Rule"... if you get any mail from Pennsylvania run! 



Sorry Charc... I tease because I care.


----------



## Hughesie

gafftaper said:


> Sorry Charc... I tease because I care.



Really


----------



## gafftaper

Hughesie89 said:


> Really


In your case, "Bandicoot Bob", I tease because you are such a HUGE TARGET it's impossible not to.


----------



## Hughesie

gafftaper said:


> because you are such a HUGE TARGET.



Not Really, i'm an anorexic


----------



## Sony

Serendipity said:


> Are they from STAGEHAND TEES ?
> Yay Googling... I want the lighting b**** babydoll, as I am the TA for beginning and intermediate lighting.  Too bad it's not school appropriate.


Yes they are!

I work in a high school...I wear the "Electricians Do It Til' It Hz" Shirt like once a week to work. No one has complained, everyone laughs  

I guess it helps that I work at a very liberal school too... We haven't been completely contaminated by the "OMG WE HAVE TO PROTECT OUR CHILDREN FROM ANY HINT OF SEXUAL INNUENDO OR ANYTHING NOT COMPLETELY WHOLESOME" as pretty much every other school has. They don't even really care if I swear to a certain degree...I mean...the big words like the f***, b**** and cu** words are not allowed but cr**, s*** and a** are not frowned upon.


----------



## gafftaper

Hughesie89 said:


> Not Really, i'm an anorexic


Yes but your personality is morbidly obese.


----------



## Hughesie

gafftaper said:


> Yes but your personality is morbidly obese.



That makes it sound like a jolly 'ol thing. Which it aint


----------



## cdub260

ruinexplorer said:


> See, I was more impressed with your plywood "wallpaper" design. :^)




gafftaper said:


> Yeah that plywood design is the work of a really amazing scenic artist.



If you think that's good, you should see the amazing concrete slab motif I've got going on the floor.


----------



## meghan

Ok I have a new picture. As soon as I get a crew picture I'll put that up but here's so you can see what I look like at least.


----------



## Serendipity

Sony said:


> I work in a high school...I wear the "Electricians Do It Til' It Hz" Shirt like once a week to work. No one has complained, everyone laughs
> 
> I guess it helps that I work at a very liberal school too... We haven't been completely contaminated by the "OMG WE HAVE TO PROTECT OUR CHILDREN FROM ANY HINT OF SEXUAL INNUENDO OR ANYTHING NOT COMPLETELY WHOLESOME" as pretty much every other school has. They don't even really care if I swear to a certain degree...I mean...the big words like the f***, b**** and cu** words are not allowed but cr**, s*** and a** are not frowned upon.



That's true, maybe I'll get it and wear it. (Just keep the jacket on until then?)
I used to think about my school along those lines, but recently they've been getting pretty uptight ("We have a dress code? Since when? I can't wear a tank top in the un-air conditioned theater 30' up? Really?").


gafftaper said:


> Bad news Dip:
> 3) You are breathing.


Are you sure?


----------



## Sony

Serendipity said:


> That's true, maybe I'll get it and wear it. (Just keep the jacket on until then?)
> I used to think about my school along those lines, but recently they've been getting pretty uptight ("We have a dress code? Since when? I can't wear a tank top in the un-air conditioned theater 30' up? Really?").



Yea, I've noticed it a lot more in the schools outside my area. However, I've found it's a whole different ballgame when you become staff at the school where you used to attend. It feels weird calling your former teachers by their first name instead of Mr./Ms. Suchandsuch...especially those teachers you used to hate and now you're all buddy buddy with. It really screws with your perspective! Kinda fun in a way!


Serendipity said:


> Are you sure?



Sounds like he's insinuating you'd be better off dead eh?


----------



## gafftaper

gafftaper said:


> 3) You are breathing.




Serendipity said:


> Are you sure?



From what I can tell about Charc, a mostly functional ventilator is his basic standard.


----------



## lieperjp

So I finally give in. (And my friend finally put her pictures on facebook from April, so I can now steal them!!!)




Me (the guy) and another tech (the girl) taking a break during our Children's Theatre Day Performances. Yes... Yes... normally there is no food in the auditorium, but two lovely, LONG days filled with 6300+ young children sometimes allows for rule breaking. Plus, Sun Chips are delicious.

P.S. Judging from this picture, I needed a haircut.


----------



## philhaney

cdub260 said:


> If you think that's good, you should see the amazing concrete slab motif I've got going on the floor.



You got Lyle to paint a concrete slab on the granite floor of your shop? Man he's good. I thought it was real concrete!!


----------



## AndyPandy

Not as active as I really should be on this board. Its given me loads of information, so its about time I gave some back. Its not much, but its a start! This one is me up a rather dodgy scaffold tower hanging/focusing/gelling/cleaning for a school show I was drafted in for. I was happy because I was almost finished, and had jsut been offered cake and tea - always a winning combination, in any order.

One of the few photos that exists of me. I dont normally allow it because I'm often too busy. Or I might be grumpy. I dont appreciate it when someone with a camera approaches me looking all happy and bright because I've usually been working for hours prior to this happening! If I find a better picture, I'll add it on to this post...


----------



## Hughesie

Ok gents thought i would mix it up a bit

i have to actually act for a monolouge coming up so i have to look like a soldier

Image Removed


----------



## gafftaper

Hughesie89 said:


> Ok gents thought i would mix it up a bit
> 
> i have to actually act for a monolouge coming up so i have to look like a soldier
> 
> Alex W Hughes's Photos | Facebook



WARNING WARNING Photo may cause nightmares.


----------



## icewolf08

gafftaper said:


> WARNING WARNING Photo may cause nightmares.



Or may not show up at all... Maybe it's better that way!


----------



## Pie4Weebl

icewolf08 said:


> Or may not show up at all... Maybe it's better that way!


yes, it is better.

Please never cut your hair like that again dude....


----------



## philhaney

Hughesie89 said:


> Ok gents thought i would mix it up a bit
> 
> i have to actually act for a monolouge coming up so i have to look like a soldier
> 
> Alex W Hughes's Photos | Facebook




gafftaper said:


> WARNING WARNING Photo may cause nightmares.




icewolf08 said:


> Or may not show up at all... Maybe it's better that way!




I don't know if it's because of an internet glitch, or beacuse I don't have permission to look at your Facebook page, but I got nothing. 

Would you please post your photo in your album here, or Photobucket?


----------



## avkid

philhaney said:


> I don't know if it's because of an internet glitch, or beacuse I don't have permission to look at your Facebook page, but I got nothing.
> Would you please post your photo in your album here, or Photobucket?


Trust us, you're better off not seeing it.


----------



## midgetgreen11

Here's one of me during 42nd Street with them acties surrounding me.





No, I'm not the one pretending to know how to sing.


----------



## Hughesie

Pie4Weebl said:


> yes, it is better.
> 
> Please never cut your hair like that again dude....




avkid said:


> Trust us, you're better off not seeing it.





Both Duly Noted


----------



## Hughesie

Ok all, here is something a little more interesting.


this should be interesting

Few Issues:

1. those are American dog tags (so i haven't enlisted)
2. No rank badges
3. Nothing identifying me on the uniform


----------



## cdub260

Now that is a truly frightening picture.:shock:


----------



## gafftaper

Something's missing in that picture... Shoulders? Muscles? Height? Can't quite put my finger on it but something isn't right.


----------



## philhaney

Hughesie89 said:


> Few Issues:
> 
> 1. those are American dog tags (so i haven't enlisted)
> 2. No rank badges
> 3. _Nothing identifying me on the uniform_



Problem solved.....


----------



## avkid

Hughesie89 said:


> 2. No rank badges


As a newly enlisted private in the US Army you would have none.
Department of Defense Enlisted Rank Insignias

It's the same in the Australian Army.


----------



## Eboy87

Some things, once seen, can never be unseen.


----------



## timeblazer

This is of me at work in the scene shop recently rushing out another set with a college freshman and sophomore crew -- stripped screws, bend nails, arghh...! 

At least they are better off than when I meet them the first time and give them the "this is how not to kill yourself" and "this is how not to kill someone" speeches.


----------



## anonymous381

Hey avkid lives near me and we actually had to call him in for a show that I couldn't mix for...play in a NYS champion football game or mix for Man of la Mancha?


----------



## Hughesie

nolhay said:


> play in a NYS champion football game or mix for Man of la Mancha?



Around Here the latter goes down better


----------



## Hughesie

Here's a nice one


----------



## waynehoskins

nolhay said:


> play in a NYS champion football game or mix for Man of la Mancha?



No question: La Mancha. Fun fun show. Plus, I suck at anything remotely resembling sports.


----------



## phil000

HTML:


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=36719159&l=946b4&id=23309932



This is me out in CO...I think it was the last thing we found in some nasty room, and I was sad that we didn't get to clean anymore 

AAAAND...this is a tattoo I got at the end of this summer...

HTML:


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=36790422&l=2c82e&id=23309932


----------



## Hughesie

phil000 said:


> [
> AAAAND...this is a tattoo I got at the end of this summer...



I think we have a first, an object that is both techie related AND cool.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Hughesie said:


> I think we have a first, an object that is both techie related AND cool.



I thought anything tech related was cool......what kind of sad life do you lead?


----------



## LightingPenguin

You ask, and so you shall receive


----------



## Hughesie

LightingPenguin said:


> You ask, and so you shall receive



aahahah you do look like a penguin


----------



## gafftaper

At least he doesn't look like a Bandicoot!


----------



## LightingPenguin

gafftaper said:


> At least he doesn't look like a Bandicoot!



Thanks for the defense Gaff (I think  )


----------



## Hughesie

gafftaper said:


> At least he doesn't look like a Bandicoot!


----------



## lieperjp

LightingPenguin said:


> Thanks for the defense Gaff (I think  )



May have been more of an offense not against you rather than a defense... look out.


----------



## renegadeblack

Me dancing to Out Tonight from RENT, that pole is the antenna for the body packs:


----------



## Hughesie

renegadeblack said:


> Me dancing to Out Tonight from RENT, that pole is the antenna for the body packs:



Invalid Attachment specified


----------



## renegadeblack

Hughesie said:


> Invalid Attachment specified



It shows up fine on my computer...
on flickr:


----------



## gafftaper

It's showing up a little too well here.


----------



## renegadeblack

gafftaper said:


> It's showing up a little too well here.



Yeah, yeah. I'm no Rosario Dawson, it was a long... long... night. Followed by getting lost in the middle of the ghettos in a nearby city followed by sitting in a Kohl's parking lot playing guitar. Don't ask!


----------



## Shazbat

gafftaper said:


> I don't know that this is such a good idea. There are a lot of people who work back stage who should never be seen in daylight. This could become a very ugly thread.


Much agreed! :shock:


----------



## Shazbat

Logos said:


> Oh dear here goes me being a fence sitter. I have lived with both cats and dogs altough I have a slight preference for cats because they are independant minded littel cuss's.


Dogs have owners; cats have staff.

I grew up with both, so I know!


----------



## Shazbat

Logos said:


> Sorry to go back again but I drove (unlawfully, no license) what are known as Land trains in Australia for a while in the early seventies. Prime mover (Usually a big White) and two or three 44 foot trailers. Takes about a mile to stop. avkid still wins though cos he has a license.
> 
> Serraveo you really wear a Glock 9mm to work? Frightening.
> 
> Oh by the way, stretch that cyc please it looks awful.


Might have been a corporate gig; in my experience, they seem to have a thing about paying big bucks for awful-looking scenery; the weirder the better


----------



## Pixie

This would be me


----------



## icewolf08

Pixie said:


> This would be me



Well it would be quite odd for it not to be you (not that we would know)


----------



## Pixie

icewolf08 said:


> Well it would be quite odd for it not to be you (not that we would know)


I suppose that's very true. Could've put a random pic of someone else up i suppose. Wasn't sure what to write exactly. Everyone else has cool little stories for their pics, and I didnt.  and i didnt want to just leave it with just the pic.


----------



## willbb123

^^ Me, my penguin and the theater's Expression 3. I hope you can figure out who's who.


----------



## gafftaper

This would be me.


----------



## sk8rsdad

This would be why I go by sk8rsdad. I don't have a picture of me available.


----------



## NickJones

willbb123 said:


> ^^ Me, my penguin and the theater's Expression 3. I hope you can figure out who's who.


We have Dorothy The Dinosaur for one of our consoles, I'll take a pic, you will see why we chose the Dinosaur...


----------



## philhaney

Pixie said:


> I suppose that's very true. Could've put a random pic of someone else up i suppose. Wasn't sure what to write exactly. Everyone else has cool little stories for their pics, and I didnt.  and i didnt want to just leave it with just the pic.



Leaving a post with just your pic is fine.


----------



## Spiceboy

philhaney said:


> OK, if this works, here I am at Ren Faire.....
> 
> 
> 
> The costume is based on the Padstow 'Obby 'Oss (Hobby Hoss). It has been my pleasure and honor to be the Hoss at the
> Southern California Renaissance Pleasure Faire for six years now.



Nice

I used to go on vacation to the Padstow area every year from the age of 7 till 27. Now I am living in Norcal

There are actually two rival Oss's that are stabled at two different pubs, or so I recall.


----------



## philhaney

Spiceboy said:


> I used to go on vacation to the Padstow area every year from the age of 7 till 27. Now I am living in Norcal
> 
> There are actually two rival Oss's that are stabled at two different pubs, or so I recall.




Indeed you are correct, sir. The Old 'Oss (that my costume is modeled after) is stabled at the Golden Lion Inn, and the Blue 'Oss (or Peace 'Oss) is stabled at the Padstow Institute.

I hope to make it over there some day. I also want to see the Hunting of the Earl of Rone in Coombe Martin.


----------



## alexwrath

hi! I'm new. this is me.


----------



## thatactorguy

First time trying an attachment on here. Okay the preview mode showed it worked, so...... this was for the playbill from High School Musical 2. They took everyone's pic, including crew, and did the playbill in the look of a yearbook...


----------



## wah0808

Well, this is a few years old... I'm usually on the other side of the camera.


----------



## Serendipity

Theatre Tech Barbie... Now with Clear-Com!


----------



## Serendipity

willbb123 said:


> ^^ Me, my penguin and the theater's Expression 3. I hope you can figure out who's who.



I think I figured it out... I'm glad you weren't wearing a tux, or else I would have been thoroughly confused!


----------



## CenterSpot

Me, 1981, Vega$ set, Desert Inn Hotel, Las Vegas.

Me, 2004


----------



## ngoik

I'll play. 
this would be what my face looks like. On Tour. 


First time on Monitors. Found the antlers in the drawer


----------



## ColorfulFaces

Well since my whole thing is faces I guess it is only fair that I share mine 

This one is from my Stage Make-up final.


This one is from class, I only had time to complete half of my face in class.


----------



## cdub260

Just another day at the office.



This is one of the few Pageant sets that I can actually show to the folks on CB as it is not a reproduction of a piece of art. This was our first fog test for this swamp set.


----------



## BrianWolfe

Work can be a pretty interesting place.

This is me in our stock Roman armour:

Fitting a giraffe head for a Disneyland float(I'm the one holding the neck:

Taking a ride on a horse we made for the Into the Woods revival:

As Captain Rex, our newest addition to Disney's Star Wars weekend:


----------



## TopMusic

Hello!
Newbie to the booth and newbie to DMX lighting.
Just thought i'd throw mi pic up as well...


 
Doing Sound for Daniel Adair

 
ahhh, yes... the art of labeling.

Cheers,
Cliff


----------



## sem6727

Hey all, 

I'm new, I'm a lighting student at Towson University. Don't let the school fool you, theater is fun, but I'm all about rock n' roll. 

-Sara


----------



## gafftaper

Hey Sem, Welcome to the booth! I love your "gonna spending all night in a hotel room alone with my GrandMA2" picture. We can be such nerds at times.


----------



## rochem

gafftaper said:


> Hey Sem, Welcome to the booth! I love your "gonna spending all night in a hotel room alone with my GrandMA2" picture. We can be such nerds at times.



Oh, what I wouldn't give for just one night alone with a GrandMA2...


----------



## Thefoxygranpa

Welcome Sem

Neat to see you going to Towson, a friend of mine went down for a campus visit not too long ago! Said she liked it...


----------



## sem6727

^Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. That is indeed the 1st MA2 Light console, what an unforgettable night.  The software was still Beta in that photo, so I was running the MA 1 software on it.


----------



## thatactorguy

sem6727 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new, I'm a lighting student at Towson University. Don't let the school fool you, theater is fun, but I'm all about rock n' roll.
> 
> -Sara



Welcome to CB! Goodness, I wish our booth was like yours (third pic, lol); ours is closer to the size of two of those red road cases...


----------



## Jackalope

Yikes,
Always fun to learn something new. I'm an Educator/TD/Lighting Designer/Set Designer/Scenic artist... in otherwords... your typical community college theater artist


----------



## JackMVHS

Well I've been on ControlBooth for a little while now and haven't bothered to put pictures on this thread, but I'm bored, so I will.  Surprisingly, there are a few pictures of me "at work", but they are during shows, not all the hard work that comes beforehand...

 
At the light board (my home)



 
At the sound board



 
In the Shop


 
Talking through the glass windows of the booth.


----------



## willbb123

Weighting

They took a really long time to fold the drops...


----------



## shiben

Heres me: http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2075/127/63/502771798/n502771798_1407296_7672.jpg in my personal favorite shot of myself ever taken. Its on facebook, feel free to friend me if your into that kind of thing. Im gonna have some pics taken of me at work tonight, so hold on to your hats for some awesome working shots. 

Note: How do I get pics to display in here? I failed the website part of Information Technology Seminar.


----------



## derekleffew

shiben said:


> ...Note: How do I get pics to display in here? I failed the website part of Information Technology Seminar.


See Posting pictures on ControlBooth.


----------



## Anvilx

I'll Play


Me at an arts Festival last spring.


----------



## Morpheus

Just a typical day at work...


----------



## ruinexplorer

"Typically" I would recommend that you wear fall protection. Of course, maybe I can't see you wearing it in this picture, then I stand corrected.


----------



## venuetech

in the woods


----------



## Morpheus

ruinexplorer said:


> "Typically" I would recommend that you wear fall protection. Of course, maybe I can't see you wearing it in this picture, then I stand corrected.



Indeed. It is, in fact, not visible from that angle, but I do have a harness on.

Safety First means you get to try it again.


----------



## dawg1232

This is me! 



I can't find any while working that are actually decent.


----------



## blackisthenewblack

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=200&pictureid=927 Now that I have been here for a while, and stalked a lot of pages, I figured 
"meh, I'm bored, but wow have I learned. Let's find something new."
So I uploaded this picture. No I do not have a pin sticking out of my head, its the stupid antena for the RF headsets.
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=200&pictureid=927


----------



## rochem

blackisthenewblack said:


> No I do not have a pin sticking out of my head, its the stupid antena for the RF headsets.



I've used those exact headsets while helping out on shows for some small high schools in the area. The antenna is a real pain in the posterior, but they're surprisingly clear and effective when used correctly.


----------



## Dionysus

Wow I'm there for a performance and not in blacks... Scary. Yes indeed for this show (Community production, this one) I was one of the Kilted boys marching in at the top of the show... And the SM...
I am the one on the far Left side of the shot.


----------



## blackisthenewblack

rochem said:


> I've used those exact headsets while helping out on shows for some small high schools in the area. The antenna is a real pain in the posterior, but they're surprisingly clear and effective when used correctly.


 
yeah, until you walk out of range, then you get an earsplitting buzz for about 2 seconds. Don't know why, but if you ever walked out of our performance space with them, yeah, that would happen. Did it ever occur to you?


----------



## rochem

blackisthenewblack said:


> yeah, until you walk out of range, then you get an earsplitting buzz for about 2 seconds. Don't know why, but if you ever walked out of our performance space with them, yeah, that would happen. Did it ever occur to you?



Yea, they wouldn't work through even thin walls or anything like that. We could never get them to wok between the stage and the front of house, so I would usually end up giving them to the inexperienced high school spot ops and calling cues to them from a table FOH. When they're used between stationary personnel and at short range, they have the clearest sound I've ever heard from a cheap consumer product, almost equivalent to what you'd get with a Clear-Com system. But once you start talking long distances or moving around, their reliability goes down to virtually nothing.


----------



## blackisthenewblack

rochem said:


> Yea, they wouldn't work through even thin walls or anything like that. We could never get them to wok between the stage and the front of house, so I would usually end up giving them to the inexperienced high school spot ops and calling cues to them from a table FOH. When they're used between stationary personnel and at short range, they have the clearest sound I've ever heard from a cheap consumer product, almost equivalent to what you'd get with a Clear-Com system. But once you start talking long distances or moving around, their reliability goes down to virtually nothing.


 
We only had to use them for a distance of about 50' or so, and only really ever through set pieces, so it worked okay. It was nice though that everyone had a wireless headset. I worked in a space in HS where the greenroom was up a flight of stairs and down a hallway, and we only had wired, so as SM in the booth, I was often left with no one on headset, because the BSM had to go do something.


----------



## Eboy87

From a couple of days ago


----------



## MarshallPope

Well, I finally got around to uploading a picture.



Granted, I'm not wearing black, but it was just a graduation rehearsal... Anyway, our back wall is purple... ha.


----------



## Tex

Here's a picture of me at the end of a long rehearsal...



OK, so it's me as Sweeny Todd. Same thing...


----------



## MisterTim

Here's me in the booth. This was my last show as a high school senior, so I got a little 'creative' with my blacks. The whole tech crew and stage crew had numbers/operators in orange gafftape on their shirts, and we made an equation on stage for our curtain call. 




As a shout out to fellow kilt-wearer, Dionysus, here's a picture of me in my senior prom attire...

(I don't normally sport a beard, but this was right after my little biking accident; you can see the scars on my chin/lip)


----------



## Newtron

She's a cutie!


----------



## MisterTim

Newtron said:


> She's a cutie!



Well that's an interesting first post, so, uh, welcome to CB! And yea, sometimes even we techies get lucky.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Newtron, maybe you could start a new thread and introduce yourself to the community.

Mr. Tim, while I share Newtron's sentiment, I would have said it slightly differently. Congrats in finding such a lovely young lady. Now, as a father of two daughters, let me request that you be a gentleman and treat her right.


----------



## gafftaper

I think we may have a winner in the "most unique first post" category. Welcome to CB Newtron. Why don't you introduce yourself. 

Hey Ruinexplorer: I've got two boys here maybe we can do a little match makin'. Do your girls like younger men? Or we could just swap one for a while to shake things up a bit at home. If I'm able to attend LDI, I'll shove the little one in an extra suitcase. We'll see if our wives notice.


----------



## BillESC

*Post your favorite picture of you*

I'll start. This was at RCMH for the CBS/FM 25th anniversary concert. My 36th time as LD at the venue. About 15 years ago.


----------



## techno89

*Re: Post your favorite picture of you*

Time for a major bump!

My "Pro" shot: 


In the booth:


----------



## chausman

*Re: Post your favorite picture of you*


techno89 said:


> In the booth:


 
Why is your Express different from everyone else's? (Trackpad on left, not right. Faders on right, not left)


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: Post your favorite picture of you*


chausman said:


> Why is your Express different from everyone else's? (Trackpad on left, not right. Faders on right, not left)


You didn't know the Express could be ordered in either right-hand or left-hand models? Originally, the right-hand-drive was designed only for the UK market, but customer demand forced ETC to offer it in the US as well.


----------



## chausman

*Re: Post your favorite picture of you*


derekleffew said:


> You didn't know the Express could be ordered in either right-hand or left-hand models? Originally, the right-hand-drive was designed only for the UK market, but customer demand forced ETC to offer it in the US as well.


 
But, if the first picture and second picture are in the same space, they are different from each other.


----------



## philhaney

*Re: Post your favorite picture of you*


techno89 said:


> My "Pro" shot:
> 
> 
> In the booth:


 

chausman said:


> Why is your Express different from everyone else's? (Trackpad on left, not right. Faders on right, not left)



In his "Pro" shot, everything is where it belongs.

In his "Booth" shot, everything is reversed (the phone handset is on the wrong side).

So, a mirror was involved or the image was flipped in Photoshop (or similar software). 

(My guess is that he's taking the picture with his off-camera hand, using a mirror.)


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: Post your favorite picture of you*


chausman said:


> But, if the first picture and second picture are in the same space, they are different from each other.


It's two different consoles. The one in the second picture has the suffix "-04/01".


----------



## chausman

*Re: Post your favorite picture of you*


philhaney said:


> In his "Pro" shot, everything is where it belongs.
> 
> In his "Booth" shot, everything is reversed (the phone handset is on the wrong side).
> 
> So, a mirror was involved or the image was flipped in Photoshop (or similar software).


 
That makes more sense! I didn't look at the phone close enough I guess!


derekleffew said:


> It's two different consoles. The one in the second picture has the suffix "-04/01".



You are just insistent that they are different models.


----------



## techno89

I think I should clear all of this up. 

The Pro Shot is actually when the board is downstairs for tech. He was taking the picture standing to the left of me. 

The second pic I did on photobooth on my mac.I think it flips photos but its actually the same board haha. Heres a little diagram that should explain how the pic was taken in the booth:



And they didnt actually make a left and right version of the express did they?


----------



## techno89

*Re: Post your favorite picture of you*


derekleffew said:


> It's two different consoles. The one in the second picture has the suffix "-04/01".


 
Theres a suffix on my pictures? I didn't think so.


----------



## ammre

*Re: Post your favorite picture of you*

non-updated thread is non updated.



That would be me at hour 16 of a day at work...


----------



## z2oo

*Re: Post your favorite picture of you*


ammre said:


> That would be me at hour 16 of a day at work...



Ah, but at least you have an Ion!

Here's me, the only one not smiling/only male...


EDIT: We've since added a 3rd monitor (touchscreen) to our Ion, and my hair is no longer _that _short. That's what I get for swimming in high school...


----------



## josh88

*Re: Post your favorite picture of you*

Eh why not?

We've got my caught me at work picture:


My, crazy eyed, I'm in a hard hat touring our new facility shot:


and my unhappy director/critic photo:


----------



## jaybon

Got two here - hope it's not too late to play...

The first is me playing an octopus (audio, video, and lighting) at a theater I used to be at, the second is backstage with Peter Gross from Wild Kingdom. He had a pet Siberian Tiger just sitting around the dressing room so I had to. Production Manager thankfully snapped this......


----------



## jaybon

techno89 said:


> *Re: Post your favorite picture of you*
> 
> Time for a major bump!
> 
> My "Pro" shot:
> 
> 
> In the booth:


Was that you who lit your face up for this shot? Or was the LD involved? Great depth lol...


----------



## Taylor Cambas

I don't have a picture of me in the booth, buuttt Here I am!


----------



## ruinexplorer

Props, Lighting, Audio, and Projection (wardrobe was there too, but not represented in this picture) all mingling together at a Mocktail Party at work. It was an opportunity for some of the new administration and HR team to meet the people who make the magic happen. This is what happens when you put a stagehand in charge of organizing the meet and greet.


----------



## alyx92

Here's me a few weeks ago!


----------



## babylightgoddess

Me (right) and my stage manager in the light booth for a show this weekend


----------



## avkid

Action shot!
I'm in the boom lift.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

Never noticed this thread before now. Me in my preferred location - in a Canoe in Quetico Provincial Park.


----------



## flowalex999

I am the one who is hanging over the edge of the booth helping get the sign in place and I am the only guy, the only show where I had 2 tasks (Co Stage manager and light op) and that was it since then I had at least 3 tasks per show. Also two different locations, the first a youth performing circus and the second a high school.


----------



## kiwitechgirl

Somehow missed this thread, not quite sure how! So: 

Chief cannon player for a community choirs concert (for the Te Deum from _Tosca_, if anyone knows it!)




The first Opera on Sydney Harbour bump-in - a slightly stressful moment:



And finally, what I do in my spare time (I know I've mentioned it on here before):


----------



## danhr

OK here goes- last wednesday, preview of
_Evil Dead, the Musical._ I volunteered to be the first to test my Spatternator 9000. We have already sold out the "Spatter zone" several nights. (Also my first selfie)


----------



## gafftaper

kiwitechgirl said:


> And finally, what I do in my spare time (I know I've mentioned it on here before):


Apologies to @Chris15 but you are now officially the coolest person I know Down Under


----------



## Joel - Studio 52

This shot is from an outdoor festival in 2009. I'm the one with the beard! lol


----------



## TheaterEd

Alrighty, much like most of you, this thread has Not aged well. I was unable to view many user's pictures due to outdated (myspace? really?) links, broken links, photobucket's new settings, or just IMG would show up? So this is a call to arms to get updated links, photobucket accounts, or just new pictures of y'all. For most of you, it's been around a decade since this started, so let's start a Controlbooth through the ages tangent on this post.

I am unable to access my older pictures here at work, so I'll find some later tonight or tomorrow and update this post but what would be awesome is a picture from each decade of theater work! Additionally, I love the pet and booth buddy pictures so feel free to include some of those!!! I'm looking at you Old guys @derekleffew @RonHebbard @ship (especially ship, I'm not even certain what age range you are in, it says 49, but I'm not convinced that you haven't been around since lighting began back in Genesis) Ya'll got any Polaroids from the 70's?

Here is my most recent booth pic, I'm being lit only by light reflecting off of the choral shells during a choir concert. It was unusually bright in the booth so as a millennial (I'm still not comfortable being lumped into this category, but whatever) it was my duty to take a selfie.


----------



## ship

Yea' that is probably me. Where the heck did you pull that up in no idea of when/where. In age of probably the 20's or early 30's. Your date of age is correct for me.

So here in your research is something agreed upon from the website management since the website started.

On a predessor to this website - with such rules now put in place by me... There was once a lamp distributer that was helpful in defining a lamp needed for a fixture, than he constantly went on to selling his own supply of the lamp in a way very much implied that he was the only one that could sell say a HPL lamp. His use of the website was specifically for his sales and not advice or fairness to other supplier. Doesn't live up to the Bill Sapsis standard of yes' selling his product, but in respect for others, supplying advice first and saying at very least others could do so also on the Stagecraft Forum - probably now also defunct. Bill Sapsis was there to help, perhaps plug a product or service but certainly not as a primary reason to make a sale.. and set a standard I live by. My standard goes a little further in that I don't list were I work - I also don't attempt to make a sale from where I work and will in no way intend to make a profit from the on-line advice from where I work unless at some point I am the only one that has it or is a supplier of it. At which point I would recommend a different sales person from where I work. What I do on this website is not connected in any way with work in membership or I will quit. That is my standard in being "Ship" and not identified with where I work. Not a secret where I work but not mentioned.

I in a final reply to this sales person just on the website to sell his product post, I sent a link to all suppliers of lamps I knew of which could also supply the lamp, and recommended in a PC way, this was a fine vendor but shop around for price. Remember this was years and years ago at the start of the real internet, and where you couldn't just type in a lamp ANSI code and get pages and pages of suppliers to shop from - you had to phone call for a price.

As per a local distribututer of his companie's product, we didn't get many sales sent to us in our contract - a few, instead this sales person was taking all the sales he could get for himself to his own percentage of sales - especially on-line in using this website for sales.

So after the post and given I have many lamp suppliers, I was sent a direct to work email by this sales person. He threatened me that unless he now got all of our lamp sales he wouild tell all of upper management where I work about me posting a listing of lamp suppliers for sales... but didn't list where I work also as a supplier in that listing of suppliers for the lamp! 

That was a really really bad thing for me in that work has never approved of any on-line posting from me as an individual off the clock - even if salary in helping others in the industry. Were work to approve of any post I recommend... It' should probably be approved of by work.

So since say 1982, since I started drafting class and even for the military B.Ship has been my legal initials - it's different but the case. Ship is a legal format for who I am. Ship on this website is good enough. Those that know who I am know who I am or where I work. It's not a secret just not said or passed on - not important to what I post related to where I work. Derek is retired - he expresses his own thoughts... so do I.

End results of the black mail attempt in getting all my lamp sales... that sales person didn't last long with the company, and that company even since lost all of my sales immediately. They did as a company apologize later in firing the sales person and do due dilligance in attempting to retain my sales. They get some sales for my use of them for supplier but not in normalizing my purchases locally I am better off with.

I also went to a next step in management and told him that I was offering advice on-line, and all about this ... 'You offered all these companies up for suppliers of the lamp but didn't list your own company"... problem in not listing where you also work as a supplier of the lamp. I was seriously concerned about my job at that point in that detail as opposed to that my standard. This upper management person where I work sent the blackmail email back to this sales person's upper management and the problem was solved in him being fired and the company working to work with me in re-establishing a professional relationship. It's always in memory but normalized.

Zat's why I am "Ship" on this website.


----------



## TheaterEd

Wow Ship, sorry to hear that a salesman put you through that, but glad to hear that he lost his job. 

Well folks, @ship is shy for professional reasons, so from here on out we need to assume he looks like this


----------



## GreyWyvern

@RonHebbard asked me to assist in posting a picture for him, so I am posting this on his behalf. So, after years of waiting, without further ado I present a picture of Ron (Toodles) Hebbard!




(If you want to see a fairly recent picture of me, you'll find it on Apollo's website. That's all I'm giving ya.)


----------



## Quillons

@GreyWyvern Don't challenge a bored college student!
Ladies and gentlemen, David Stauss!


----------



## SamP




----------



## Nathan Cronic

Long time lurker, finally getting around. I promise, im not 15.
"Professional Picture"


"What I Actually Look Like"


Love the forums!


----------



## BillESC

I don't remember if I posted to this thread in the past and of course my mug is to the left when I post. My third grandchild.


----------

